# need advice please



## blade919red (Jul 23, 2014)

hi, my female german shepherd, cassie, has bad hips. she is really struggling to stand and struggles to walk. we have tried various medications, but they are no longer helping. she is only 9 and in very good health apart from her hips. i have looked at dog wheelchairs. are they any good? will it improve her quality of life? or is now time to say goodbye? i dont want her to suffer. she is in no pain from her hips/legs, but it is now damaging her back paws when she tries to drag them. thanks


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sure others will chime in.

I lived in a neighborhood with a very fit GSD that used a wheelchair. The pup seemed very happy and comfortable. Although I wanted to, I never talked to the owner. 

From your post, she seems like she could handle a wheelchair. Dogs are very adaptable if they aren't in pain...

Is her weight under control?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Some dogs adapt very well to the wheelchairs. 

Where are you located? Our rescue has an assortment that we lend out to people who need them.


----------



## blade919red (Jul 23, 2014)

i'm in the uk, looked at several, not expensive.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What makes you believe she isn't in pain? Are you sure it is HD, rather than DM?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bridget said:


> What makes you believe she isn't in pain? Are you sure it is HD, rather than DM?


^this,
are you positive she is not suffering?
I have seen dogs thrive in wheelchairs!


----------



## blade919red (Jul 23, 2014)

shes really happy, plays with our maltese pup for hours, had her swimming today, really enjoyed it, still a strong swimmer.had a job getting her out.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hd is painful DM is not. Sadly if you have a Boxer, you have a very high chance of learning alot about DM! 

If you want to use a wheel chair the sooner she can get use to it the better! "I" used a "Walking Wheels" wheel chair. They all pretty much work the same way. The main difference is the "hassle factor" on getting the dog in and out. My Boxer was only 65 lbs so I could move her around pretty easily but I still found the 'Walking Wheels" to be a hassle myself.

But the advantage to it, is it can be scaled up or down and you only need two measurements.


----------



## blade919red (Jul 23, 2014)

i have bought a walkin wheels, will she b able to do her business ok while shes in it? thanks for your replies, much appreciated


----------

